# Forbes rank the 15 riches FICTIONAL Character!



## Hand of Evil (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10287276/

Forbes: The Fictional 15
Rank   Character
1.       Santa Claus
2.       Oliver "Daddy" Warbucks
3.       Richie Rich
4.       Lex Luthor
5.       C. Montgomery Burns
6.       Scrooge McDuck 
7.       Jed Clampett 
8.       Bruce Wayne 
9.       Thurston Howell III 
10.     Willy Wonka 
11.     Arthur Bach 
12.     Ebenezer Scrooge 
13.     Lara Croft 
14.     Cruella De Vil 
15.     Lucius Malfoy


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 2, 2005)

They really underestimate Scrooge McDuck's wealth.

Like, really, really, really, really.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 2, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> 1.       Santa Claus




That's kind of like counting State Property in the Queen of England's wealth total.



> 5.       C. Montgomery Burns




Someone blew that call.  Monty Burns isn't THAT wealthy, as has been shown on many episodes.



> 7.       Jed Clampett
> 8.       Bruce Wayne




I suppose it depends on when in each Milleu, but I'd say that Bruce is wealthier by far.



> 12.     Ebenezer Scrooge




Scrooge got screwed.  He's higher on this list that this position.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 2, 2005)

Ebenezer?

I never took him as filthy rich, either. He's very well off, but he's merely an old middle class business man.

Now, McDuck is richest duck in the world!


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 2, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10287276/
> 
> Forbes: The Fictional 15
> Rank   Character
> ...




Why is Santa on the fictional list?


----------



## sniffles (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree that Bruce Wayne should appear higher on the list. He's far wealthier than Jed Clampett. Ebenezer Scrooge, OTOH, shouldn't be there at all. He wasn't particularly wealthy; he was just a miser. Tony Stark could be there instead, or Reed Richards.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2005)

Lex Luthor at 10.1 Billion?  Bill Gates is worth 40 Billion.  I see Luthor as ultra-Gates.  He's gotta be worth far more than that.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Dec 2, 2005)

Chimera said:
			
		

> Someone blew that call.  Monty Burns isn't THAT wealthy, as has been shown on many episodes.




Well he was almost broke then he made all that money back with Lisa's help doing..."environment" work.


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 2, 2005)

In the DC Universe, Lex is (or was - I can't keep track) the richest man in the largest city in the US (something like 2/3 of the people in Metropolis either work for Lex or a Lex-owned subsidiary or in an industry whose main consumer is LexCorp); I'm pretty sure he's been placed as the richest man in the world. He is Bill Gates and Howard Hughes rolled into one; LexCorp PC's sit in most households on Earth that have a PC (and automatically route any data created on it containing the name 'Lex Luthor' to LexCorp). 

Bruce Wayne is, maybe a couple pegs down from Lex.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Dec 2, 2005)

Is Lucius Malfoy really that rich?
Never read the books, but I'm curious...





			
				Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Ebenezer?
> 
> I never took him as filthy rich, either. He's very well off, but he's merely an old middle class business man.



Yes. He shouldn't be on that list.




			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Lex Luthor at 10.1 Billion?  Bill Gates is worth 40 Billion.  I see Luthor as ultra-Gates.  He's gotta be worth far more than that.




No way is Luthor as evil as Gates. I'd say the numbers are correct.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Dec 2, 2005)

Ebeneezer Scrooge made the list, but Jay Gatsby didn't?

Warrior Poet


----------



## Klaus (Dec 2, 2005)

Dude!

Bruce Wayne paid for the orbital satellite HQ of the JLU (in the cartoon) without anyone taking notice! In the comics he built the Brother Mark I satellite, once again without raising eyebrows at Waynetech! Batman's entire arsenal is provided for through accounting loopholes that simply disappear within the wealth of Wayne Enterprises!

And of course, Luthor is the wealthiest man in the a world that has Bruce Wayne in it.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 2, 2005)

Chimera said:
			
		

> Someone blew that call.  Monty Burns isn't THAT wealthy, as has been shown on many episodes.




But he WAS. He owned a trillion-dollar-bill, remember?


----------



## Trickstergod (Dec 2, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> And of course, Luthor is the wealthiest man in the a world that has Bruce Wayne in it.




As I recall it, Wayne Industries actually bought out LexCorp and now owns it. Even disregarding Lex going all crazy and forsaking presidenthood, it came across like Wayne was the better off individual in comparison to Luthor. 

As a general aside, I found the listing amusing, so folk like Scrooge showing up is just fine by me.


----------



## billd91 (Dec 2, 2005)

Where do they come up with Richie Rich being worth $17 billion?  His father was worth at least a quadrillion according to at least one of the comic stories (involving a quadrillion dollar bill).


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 2, 2005)

billd91 said:
			
		

> Where do they come up with Richie Rich being worth $17 billion?  His father was worth at least a quadrillion according to at least one of the comic stories (involving a quadrillion dollar bill).




And the movie only had him at $70 billion...


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 3, 2005)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Is Lucius Malfoy really that rich?
> Never read the books, but I'm curious...




No. He's not. Their one of the richer families in the Harry Potter universe, but not the richest. Actually, after his various inheritences, Harry might be richer than Lucious.

The list leaves of the large number of Sci-Fi charecters who's worth exceeds that of the planet earth.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 3, 2005)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> The list leaves of the large number of Sci-Fi charecters who's worth exceeds that of the planet earth.




Let's not forget Goldfinger.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 3, 2005)

nothing to see here said:
			
		

> Why is Santa on the fictional list?



Uh oh,  ...man nobody told you ... err.. well ... maybe its a mistake

seriously santa shouldn't be on there.  By there own rules they say on folkloric or mytholigical person, but Santa Clause is both folkloric and mytholigical.  His origins are bbathed in folklore and myth.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 3, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Uh oh,  ...man nobody told you ... err.. well ... maybe its a mistake
> 
> seriously santa shouldn't be on there.  By there own rules they say on folkloric or mytholigical person, but Santa Clause is both folkloric and mytholigical.  His origins are bbathed in folklore and myth.




How dare you insult my religious beliefs!  And break the no-real-world-religion rule!  Santa is not a myth dangit!


I WANT TO BELIEVE!


----------



## drothgery (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm half-surprised Hurley from Lost didn't show up on the list...


----------



## Dagger75 (Dec 3, 2005)

Scrooge McDuck must have spent a fortune looking for a cure for the Bird Flu.  Thats he is so low on the list.   And Jed Clampett richer than Bruce Wayne.  The song said millionaires, Wayne is a billionaire.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 3, 2005)

No mention of Emperor Palpatine?

Think about it: He's the absolute dictator of an empire that spans thousands of inhabited worlds.  He's probably got wealth and property beyond imagination.


----------



## Filby (Dec 3, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> They really underestimate Scrooge McDuck's wealth.
> 
> Like, really, really, really, really.




Indeed. I'm pretty sure that three cubic acres of gold bullion, plus his various holdings, is way more than $8.2 mil.


----------



## cattoy (Dec 3, 2005)

what about:

Victor Von DOOM

Hiram Lodge (Veronica's dad)

Shuutarou Mendou (urusei yatsura - the hyper rich kid)


----------



## cattoy (Dec 3, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> No mention of Emperor Palpatine?
> 
> Think about it: He's the absolute dictator of an empire that spans thousands of inhabited worlds.  He's probably got wealth and property beyond imagination.




Dude, that's a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## specks (Dec 3, 2005)

Where's Tony Stark (aka Ironman) ???


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 3, 2005)

cattoy said:
			
		

> Dude, that's a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...




Not to mention that a lot of it's probably in credits, which don't go far here, last I remember.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Dec 3, 2005)

specks said:
			
		

> Where's Tony Stark (aka Ironman) ???




In NY, most of the time


----------



## jonesy (Dec 3, 2005)

> 2.       Oliver "Daddy" Warbucks
> 7.       Jed Clampett
> 9.       Thurston Howell III
> 11.     Arthur Bach



Total strangers to me...


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 3, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Total strangers to me...




Those are from old US TV shows and a musical.  Its not surprising that they have little international recognition.


----------



## ssampier (Dec 3, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> No mention of Emperor Palpatine?
> 
> Think about it: He's the absolute dictator of an empire that spans thousands of inhabited worlds.  He's probably got wealth and property beyond imagination.




but yet he can't find a good wrinkle cream.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 4, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Those are from old US TV shows and a musical.  Its not surprising that they have little international recognition.




Well, I'll understand that for Jed Clampett, Daddy Warbucks or Arthur Bach, but Thurston Howell III? Has no one on any other continent watched "Gilligan's Island"? I'm only 19, and I've watched it.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Dec 4, 2005)

Jed Clampett is richer than Bruce Wayne? Hmm...which version of Wayne they going off of?

....but Richie Rich does indeed belong up there in the top 3. Used to read the comics when I was younger and that guys is silly wealthy.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 4, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Has no one on any other continent watched "Gilligan's Island"? I'm only 19, and I've watched it.



I had to google for it, and none of the people I asked irl had seen it (though a cousin knew of it).


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 4, 2005)

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Jed Clampett is richer than Bruce Wayne? Hmm...which version of Wayne they going off of?
> 
> ....but Richie Rich does indeed belong up there in the top 3. Used to read the comics when I was younger and that guys is silly wealthy.



Ok, here's my theory on this.  Jed Clampett made his family fortune in oil, and has a lot of land to boot. He's owned this oil and property for at least 20 to 40 years.  Whereas Wayne is still portrayed as in his early 30s in the comics ( because its on going) and all his money comes from family fortunes and his investments in techs and various businesses.  However, he spends a great deal of money whereas Jed still has a clothesline hanging in his house.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 4, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> I had to google for it, and none of the people I asked irl had seen it (though a cousin knew of it).




Well, it DID premiere in 1964, but Gilligan (the Skipper, too/ The Millionaire and his wife/ The movie star/ the Professor and Mary Ann) IS part of the pop culture lexicon (Here on Gilligan's Island).


----------



## jonesy (Dec 4, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> ...but Gilligan IS part of the pop culture lexicon...



That's what I heard said about MASH too, but it was equally off the radar for me up until 2002 (or maybe it was 2003) when SubTV started showing it here.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 4, 2005)

Really, McDuck should be on the top.

Really.


----------



## Ulrik (Dec 4, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Really, McDuck should be on the top.
> 
> Really.




Yeah. (Except for Santa Claus perhaps.) They've completely neglected that he owns about half the world's businesses, _in addition_ to having a big pile of gold to swim around in. That's just the coins he feels sentimental about 

(Although, they can be excused for thinking otherwise. The source, the stories by Carl Barks, alternate between him having owning lots and having cash in banks all over the world, and being ruined every time someone empties the bin.)


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 4, 2005)

Or they are basing this on DuckTales, where he never seems as silly rich as he does in the comics.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 4, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Or they are basing this on DuckTales, where he never seems as silly rich as he does in the comics.




Probably the more popular medium (Ducktales), since the list DOES omit some less-popular characters that are richer.


----------



## Ulrik (Dec 4, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Or they are basing this on DuckTales, where he never seems as silly rich as he does in the comics.




Yeah, but that's just a dumb thing to do, isn't it? Come on! Who prefers the TV show to those great comics?

Oh, you do... and you... and you... and you guys never knew he was originally a comic book character... uh huh...

The world is a sad place.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Well, I'll understand that for Jed Clampett, Daddy Warbucks or Arthur Bach, but Thurston Howell III? Has no one on any other continent watched "Gilligan's Island"? I'm only 19, and I've watched it.




Since when is Ontario on another continent than the US.  Was there a really big earthquake I didn't hear about?


----------



## jonesy (Dec 5, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Since when is Ontario on another continent than the US.



That was the point exactly. Any _other_ continent.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 5, 2005)

I've never seen Gilligan's Island. I just know it because it gets referenced so much in 
american pop culture. I couldn't tell you what the often-noted characters look like.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 5, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> I've never seen Gilligan's Island. I just know it because it gets referenced so much in
> american pop culture. I couldn't tell you what the often-noted characters look like.



 Ditto. Any reference to Gilligan is lost on all South Americans, too.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 5, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Ditto. Any reference to Gilligan is lost on all South Americans, too.




Just remember, if you hear anybody refer to another as "Hey, little buddy" and hit him over the head with a hat, now you know where that came from. Oh, and the professor making a coconut radio or something else out of coconuts.


----------



## Staffan (Dec 5, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> I've never seen Gilligan's Island. I just know it because it gets referenced so much in
> american pop culture. I couldn't tell you what the often-noted characters look like.



Ditto.

"Those poor people..."


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 5, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> "Those poor people..."




Referring to the "historical documents"?


----------



## Henry (Dec 5, 2005)

Jed Clampett only had about 30 million dollars in Mr. Drysdale's bank, so he wasn't that wealthy. Admittedly, it was the late 1960's... 

And the concept that someone hasn't seen a single episode of Gilligan's Island is wild to me!  It's one of those things that you know is ture, but still floors you to witness the reality of it, because in this case, for years it was such a common American cultural icon...


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Dec 5, 2005)

Man, where are the "Anna Nicole Smiths" of the world?  Most of these people are single and loaded!  

[Okay, Santa, Lucius & Mr. Howell are married,  Richie is under-aged and Scrooge McDuck is, well, a duck - but otherwise there are some wealthy & eligible bachelors/bachelorettes on this list  ]


----------



## buzzard (Dec 5, 2005)

Well there is also R.J. Brande, the funder of the Legion of Super Heroes, who owns a planet of his own, and builds fusion power spheres for a living. Of course current continuity may have changed this some, I haven't read that title in ten years or so. 

Though I concur with disagreeing that Clampett and Scrooge are on the list. Neither was super wealthy. 

Stark should be on the list as well. 

buzzard


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 5, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Well there is also R.J. Brande, the funder of the Legion of Super Heroes, who owns a planet of his own, and builds fusion power spheres for a living. Of course current continuity may have changed this some, I haven't read that title in ten years or so.
> 
> Though I concur with disagreeing that Clampett and Scrooge are on the list. Neither was super wealthy.
> 
> ...



I disagree.  30 million dollars in the 60s was possibly close to having a billion or so odd dollars now factoring in inflation.  I'm always led back to the play "Raisan in the SUn" and how everyone goes crazy over 10k.  My teacher had to drill it into our heads that 10k back then was very close to having a half million dollars given the cost of living.  So if Jed had 30 million, he was rolling in doe.  

Scrooge was always pegged as being the richest person in "his world" but there were several people introduced on thecartoon whom were either as rich as him or richer than him.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 5, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I disagree.  30 million dollars in the 60s was possibly close to having a billion or so odd dollars now factoring in inflation.  I'm always led back to the play "Raisan in the SUn" and how everyone goes crazy over 10k.  My teacher had to drill it into our heads that 10k back then was very close to having a half million dollars given the cost of living.  So if Jed had 30 million, he was rolling in doe.
> .




Howard Huges had a billion dollars to his name during the 70s (possibly back in the 60s as well, but I know that Guiness used to peg him as having that much back in the 70s editions). Getty of Getty oil had a billion as well or so. Rockefeller had hundreds of millions at the turn of the century, and so did Carnegie after he sold off U.S. Steel. I'm sorry but 30 million is chicken feed this century. While I imagine Clampett would have make the Forbes 500, he would not have made top 50 (or maybe even 100) in the 60s. There are plenty of fictional characters richer than Clampett. I'm not saying he wasn't wealthy. I'm saying he wasn't super rich, which he certainly wasn't. 

Historically probably one of the richest people ever was John Rockefeller. To put it in perspective, the man had comparable wealth to the U.S. government budget. 

(Gates has $46.5 billion, the federal government's budget is $2.33 trillion. Now of course this is also an issue of growth of government expenditure, but still...) 


buzzard


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 5, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Howard Huges had a billion dollars to his name during the 70s (possibly back in the 60s as well, but I know that Guiness used to peg him as having that much back in the 70s editions). Getty of Getty oil had a billion as well or so. Rockefeller had hundreds of millions at the turn of the century, and so did Carnegie after he sold off U.S. Steel. I'm sorry but 30 million is chicken feed this century. While I imagine Clampett would have make the Forbes 500, he would not have made top 50 (or maybe even 100) in the 60s. There are plenty of fictional characters richer than Clampett. I'm not saying he wasn't wealthy. I'm saying he wasn't super rich, which he certainly wasn't.
> 
> Historically probably one of the richest people ever was John Rockefeller. To put it in perspective, the man had comparable wealth to the U.S. government budget.
> 
> ...



Ok ok ok.  I'm bored at work so I did  some searching.  Here's a pretty cool inflation caculator 
http://inflationdata.com/Inflation/Inflation_Rate/InflationCalculator.asp

If we put in the date 1966 it tells us there's been  an inflation rate of 512 percent since then.  Multipling that by 34 mill Jed would be worth close to 175 million dollars.  Having this much money back then was a rarity.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 5, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Ok ok ok.  I'm bored at work so I did  some searching.  Here's a pretty cool inflation caculator
> http://inflationdata.com/Inflation/Inflation_Rate/InflationCalculator.asp
> 
> If we put in the date 1966 it tells us there's been  an inflation rate of 512 percent since then.  Multipling that by 34 mill Jed would be worth close to 175 million dollars.  Having this much money back then was a rarity.




Using your inflation adjusted figure Jed doesn't even make the top 400 richest Americans these days. I hate to break it to you, but he simply wasn't super rich. He'd have to have 900 million to get on that list. 

The simple truth is that there were a lot of people around in the 1960s with appreciably more than $30 million dollars. 

buzzard


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 5, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Using your inflation adjusted figure Jed doesn't even make the top 400 richest Americans these days. I hate to break it to you, but he simply wasn't super rich. He'd have to have 900 million to get on that list.
> 
> The simple truth is that there were a lot of people around in the 1960s with appreciably more than $30 million dollars.
> 
> buzzard



But, you have to think that this money came before sports stars, movie stars, lotteries, tech stocks, and walmart.


----------



## Staffan (Dec 5, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Referring to the "historical documents"?



Of course.


----------



## sniffles (Dec 5, 2005)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Is Lucius Malfoy really that rich?
> Never read the books, but I'm curious...



I don't think Lucius Malfoy should be on the list either. He's wealthy, but I don't get the impression that he's rolling in galleons (fabulously rich in Potter-speak).


----------



## buzzard (Dec 5, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> But, you have to think that this money came before sports stars, movie stars, lotteries, tech stocks, and walmart.




Well you got most of those right, but the movie stars were making big bucks even back then. I remember watching one of those "Making Of" things that they stick in DVDs about a John Wayne flick, and the segment talked about how many millions he made for the movie. I suspect there were a lot of filthy rich Hollywood stars even in the 60s. 

An amusing one was was Ray Kroc. I remember watcing a History channel show about him. He was the owner of McDonalds. He bought the rights to it from one guy who had built the original stand, and came up with the franchise and standard food model. The funny  thing about it was that he never actually got rich when he was the sole owner of McDonalds. Only when he took the company public and sold shares did he become a rich man. Carnegie was rather simmilar. He built up U.S. Steel himself, and of course wasn't poor while he owned it, but he only became fabulously wealthly when he sold it off (to interests controlled by J.P Morgan- a man of commanding financial power, but who was not incredibly rich himself).

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Dec 5, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I don't think Lucius Malfoy should be on the list either. He's wealthy, but I don't get the impression that he's rolling in galleons (fabulously rich in Potter-speak).




One gets the feel that Malfoy is rather like Old Money or Aristocracy. They are certainly not poor, but there are definitely richer people. They just happen to have a lot of prestige. Given that it's England, I'd rather more expect Aristocracy.  

buzzard


----------



## Morrus (Dec 5, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> And the concept that someone hasn't seen a single episode of Gilligan's Island is wild to me!  It's one of those things that you know is ture, but still floors you to witness the reality of it, because in this case, for years it was such a common American cultural icon...




Nope, not a one.  Not even an ad for one.  I've had exactly zero exposure to it!


----------



## buzzard (Dec 6, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Nope, not a one.  Not even an ad for one.  I've had exactly zero exposure to it!




Do we need to start an "Educate Morrus" fund? You know buy him the DVD collection or something? One should not be 'culturally' deprived like this. 

Or maybe one should.

buzzard


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 6, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Do we need to start an "Educate Morrus" fund? You know buy him the DVD collection or something? One should not be 'culturally' deprived like this.
> 
> Or maybe one should.
> 
> buzzard




Or perhaps we could just call him "little buddy" and hit him over the head with a hat.


----------



## sniffles (Dec 6, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Do we need to start an "Educate Morrus" fund? You know buy him the DVD collection or something? One should not be 'culturally' deprived like this.
> 
> Or maybe one should.
> 
> buzzard



I like to imagine a world in which there are still some people who have not had their brains fried by the inanity that is Gilligan's Island. Let me keep my delusion!!


----------



## Sandain (Dec 14, 2005)

I wonder where Artemis Fowl would rank?


----------



## Rykion (Dec 15, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Total strangers to me...



Daddy Warbucks originates from the comic strip Little Orphan Annie.  Jed Clampett was from the "Beverly Hillbillies," and Thurston Howell III from "Giligan's Island."  Both are old TV shows.  Arthur Bach comes from the movie "Arthur" evidently.


----------



## Rogue765 (Dec 15, 2005)

And why isn't the father of Princess Morbucks from the Power Puff Girls not on this list?












What?


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Dec 15, 2005)

Heh.  I liked  the write up of Bruce Wayne



> Wealthy playboy took family business Wayne Enterprises private earlier this year; SEC still investigating; valuable military prototypes said to have "disappeared." Watched parents gunned down, age 8; spent years in hiding. Returned to Gotham, age 25, assumed control of Wayne Enterprise board. Lives in stately Wayne Manor despite municipal worries about giant sinkholes beneath foundation. Short-lived romances with famous faces: photographer Vicki Vale, socialite Silver St. Cloud and heiress Talia Al Ghul. Rumors continue to swirl over long-time habit of keeping teenage boys as wards. Member since 1939.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Dec 16, 2005)

Ulrik said:
			
		

> Yeah. (Except for Santa Claus perhaps.) They've completely neglected that he owns about half the world's businesses, _in addition_ to having a big pile of gold to swim around in. That's just the coins he feels sentimental about
> 
> (Although, they can be excused for thinking otherwise. The source, the stories by Carl Barks, alternate between him having owning lots and having cash in banks all over the world, and being ruined every time someone empties the bin.)




Scrooge McDuck complains about being ruined if he loses a stamp. Don't listen to him - he is just being choleric to his nephew.

On another note: I've never seen an episode of Gilligan's Island but since every single American TV-show since have made references to it I'm pretty familiar with it anyways. Second hand exposure, you might say. Last night for example there was a rerun of Friends on TV and Joey has just bought a boat. Naturally he gets a captain's outfit and he asks Chandler if he has seen Phoebe or some one. Chandler replies: "No I was busy making a coconut phone with the Professor-" Of course this was totally lost on the sub-title translator but I got the joke (from watching Sabrina Teenage Witch).


----------

